# EMS supervisor charged with stealing sedatives



## MMiz (Apr 21, 2009)

*EMS supervisor charged with stealing sedatives*

BOSSIER CITY, La. (AP) - A supervisor in the Bossier City Fire Department's emergency medical services division has been arrested on charges he took about 100 vials of a sedative for his personal use.

Bossier City police say Robert G. Coburn was arrested Thursday on charges of malfeasance in office and felony theft. Coburn has been a firefighter for 14 years.

*Read more!*


----------



## MMiz (Apr 21, 2009)

I posted this because I'm wondering, of all things to take, why injectable Benadryl?  I've never heard of that being a "hot" item.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 21, 2009)

Benadryl IV has been used in hospitals for several years to help with pain management. Trauma and hospice centers like it as another alternative or to use in addition to the other pain management meds. It can have an additive or synergistic effect when used with some narcotics as well as alcohol, thus the dose of the narcotic can be lower. It also helps with the headaches or other side effects of narcotic withdrawal. We are finding some of the patients are becoming addicted to the benadryl IV for pain and sedation just as some are addicted to the OTC form for various reasons.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 21, 2009)

Good lord, 1/2 a Benadryl tab will knock me out. I can't imagine what injectable-type stuff would do. I'm imagining Rip Van Winkle level coma.


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 21, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Good lord, 1/2 a Benadryl tab will knock me out. I can't imagine what injectable-type stuff would do. I'm imagining Rip Van Winkle level coma.



I used to take 50 mg PO Benadryl as a sleep aid. It works a treat, but takes about an hour to fuly wake up at the other end. Handed out like candy in many  psychiatric floors for the same reason, plus the effects it has on dystonias etc

Why anyone would feel the need to steal a medication, which can legally be obtained over the counter is anyones guess. Unless, as mentioned, it was to be used in conjunction with other meds.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 21, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> Good lord, 1/2 a Benadryl tab will knock me out. I can't imagine what injectable-type stuff would do. I'm imagining Rip Van Winkle level coma.



Normal concentration that I am familiar with is 50mg/ml.  So 0.25cc injectable is the soame as 1/2 a normal tab only with a fast uptake.  But really, Benadryl?  Your a supervisor with access to narcotics!  If you need benadryl so bad you can get a jar of 100 tabs online for $10-15.  MORON!


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 21, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> ? Your a supervisor with access to narcotics! If you need benadryl so bad you can get a jar of 100 tabs online for $10-15. MORON!


 
Not injectable and won't give you the same rush from the synergistic affects. The next time you do an IFT transport, especially from a trauma center to an Acute Rehab (physical therapy) or long term facility, notice the indication and route for benedryl. Patients with chronic pain swear by it over some of the other pain medications.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 21, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Not injectable and won't give you the same rush from the synergistic affects. The next time you do an IFT transport, especially from a trauma center to an Acute Rehab (physical therapy) or long term facility, notice the indication and route for benedryl. Patients with chronic pain swear by it over some of the other pain medications.


How long has this been a common practice?


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 21, 2009)

MMiz said:


> I posted this because I'm wondering, of all things to take, why injectable Benadryl?  I've never heard of that being a "hot" item.



i've knew a guy the abused Benadryl. after awhile he moved on the the morphine and whatever else.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 22, 2009)

MMiz said:


> How long has this been a common practice?


 
Around 10-15 years, maybe longer.  Working in the field you don't always become aware of this.   I became aware of alot of different treatments once I started spending more time inside a hospital.


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't say I'm shocked.


----------

